# How to bathe your rat in 12 easy steps



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

_*Step 1:* Fill sink with lukewarm, to warm water, ensure you have towels ready on the counter and on the floor. Do not fill the sink up all the way, only about an inch or two will do. 

*Step 2:* Add ratty approved shampoo, or wait until rat is in sink to apply. 

*Step 3:* Remove rat from cage, Do not speak to rat, do not coddle rat, do not look at rat in its eyes. Rats have the ability to read minds, and any bizarre behavior from you may cause them to become upset. 

*Step 4:* in one swift fluid motion, lift the unsuspecting rat from your shoulder with both hands, and place it in the sink

*Step 5:* Now you are in for the most exhilarating ride of your life. It will take the rat up to 4 seconds to realize that it is in fact in water, and that it has now become a top priority to remove itself from the sink in anyway possible. So hold the rat firmly with one hand and use the other hand to very quickly wet its body, try not to wet its head or ears. Now remember, that there is no best way to hold a rat down during this procedure, so stay clear of its head. 

*Step 6:* During this time the rat will learn that if he moves his head quickly towards your hand in a threatening manner. That it will cause you to lose your grip enough for him to escape. You as a human should never take this "threat" lightly. 

*Step 7:* repeat step 5 up to 6 times before giving up, and allowing the rat to sit on the ledge of counter as you apply the shampoo. Smile and talk encouragingly as you massage the soap into its fur. The rat may calm down until you are done. 

*Step 8:* refill sink with clean water, and find your wet soapy rat, who even though you took your eyes off him only for a second has now probably found its way onto the floor and heading towards the door. 

__*Step 9:* After you have spotted your rat bounding down the hall, return him to the sink and rinse him well using clean water. During this time the rat will relax. So you should feel free to loosen your grip or let go of the rat all together. __
*
Step 10:* Remove wet, half rinsed rat from shoulder, and place back in tub to finish the bathing process
*
Step 11:* As your rat makes one last desperate leap to the safety of your face, have a nice soft towel ready to catch him with during his mid air leap. Wrap him securely in the towel, and hold on to him as you empty the sink, and clean up the 100 jelly beans off of the now soaked counter. 

*Step 12*: Do not use a hair dryer to dry the rat. Just rub him lightly with the towel until he is completely dry. Offer him treats, and many kisses as you help him dry off from his ordeal. Your rat may like to help dry you off as well by offering to groom your wet arms, legs and hands. Do not turn down this once in a life time offer because you now have to rebuild your rats trust as you have severed the bonds of friendship during the bathing process. Grooming eachother will help rebuild this bond. 
_

I hope you enjoyed reading this post, In reality I do not encourage anyone to bathe their rats. It is extremely stressful on the animal, and because they do a great job at it themselves, it is really not needed. 
I think that the only times that it would be ok to bathe your rats, is if they were extremely dirty or if they had grown too old to do so themselves. 

I got the idea to write this post because I had to recently bathe my oldest rattie. She has had terribly dry skin lately because she is allergic to just about everything. So I thought that a nice bath would bring her some relief, and it really did.  I got the inspiration from her daring escape attempts during the bath.


----------

